# Roads in France



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Almost getting other half to agree to first French trip, but now she is worried after reading reports in various magazines about the villages having tiny streets (not that she does the driving!)

Please tell me that there are plenty of sights to see and places to go without scraping the side of the van?

Best way of finding these routes?

Want scenery, dog walking, poss bit of coast.

We will be using the tunnel


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We use a very large scale Michelin Map book and I like to use the D roads and even some local C roads on occasions. I have been through countless villages, none that were too narrow. You will see lorries much larger than you using back roads and they have no difficulties.

The roads are often very quiet, pass through some beautiful countryside and give a very relaxed feel to travelling. I often try to bypass some towns by using roads through nearby villages.

As with many French roads some are very well surfaced, some leave a bit to be desired but on the whole certainly no worse than UK roads.

Do it, it is well worth it.

JohnW


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you can drive your motorhome ok in the UK you will find France a complete doddle. The roads are no different to here really just with much less traffic and less aggressive and selfish drivers.

Oh yes and you can pull into a town or village and just park, usually for free and of course nearly every town or village has an Aire where you can either park for a while or spend the night. Usually for free.

Piece of cake.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

bazzeruk, just do it, can't really tell you where to go though. I usually turn right out of Calais and follow the D940 to get me in the mood, brilliant views.
I never plan or book ahead simply go wherever I feel, and ended up in Gibralter once :lol: 
You will have a great time.
Norman.

Edit, AA Easy read France map and, All The Aires France are invaluable.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

just load up and go ! Get on ferry then right or left who really cares, stay off the toll roads and full your boots with the real France

I have been over 20+ times now and another 6 trips booked for this year, you will love it

Enjoy!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

How long? How far Bazza ?

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Driving a MH in France is a very easy experience, virtually all of the N roads and D roads are better than similar ones in the UK - they are resurfaced more frequently and do not suffer from the intense ambition of the Gas Board, BT, water and ANOther to dig up as soon as resurfacing has been completed..... :lol:

The smallest C roads are generally reasonably maintained but are usually narrow and have ditches on either side - the piece of grass beside the road is strenghened to allow vehicles to pass by moving to their right to allow other vehicles to pass. (But it is so common they rarely say "thanks" - it is the norm.). If there is a sign which says "_Accotement non stabilise_" or similar do *NOT *venture onto the sides - they have not been strengthed yet (it is a two stage process over about 8 months or so).

Roads in towns are OK, villages can be very small but are signed "nothing over 3.5t" or similar. The turns inside the villages onto side roads can be very tight - our "bastide" town was built in 1269 long before the cars and MH were invented and two horses passing was not so difficult or even two handcarts...... (or the passing tumbril a few centuries later on the way to the appointment with Mme Guillotine with the ill-fated members of the nobility  ).

France is very MH friendly - they are "common" in France - and as such are well accepted everywhere with signposted emptying points in or close to most villages and towns.

Parking is very easy - the French do not expect to pay for parking and will park anywhere (including in narrow village streets making it necessary to find out who has parked there so the MH can get round  - as we found recently in one small village as we tried to get out of the village by following the signs out !!)

N roads are maintained by the National authorities,
D roads are maintained by the Department (equivalent to the County),
C roads are maintained by the Commune (equivalent to the town council) - that includes cutting the grass alongside and down iinto the ditches (_Goudronage_) - signs are put out to warn drivers.

If you need specific advice feel free to PM me........ 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*aggressive*



barryd said:


> If you can drive your motorhome ok in the UK you will find France a complete doddle. The roads are no different to here really just with much less traffic and less aggressive and selfish drivers.
> 
> Oh yes and you can pull into a town or village and just park, usually for free and of course nearly every town or village has an Aire where you can either park for a while or spend the night. Usually for free.
> 
> Piece of cake.


"just with much less traffic and less aggressive and selfish drivers"

we must meet the complete opposites then. Either that or they just do not like my van!.

TM


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Glandwr said:


> How long? How far Bazza ?
> 
> Dick


At most two weeks - no distance in mind, just want to give it a go


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Basseruk. If you are worried about scraping the sides of your van then stick to the motorways and you wil safely pass through the whole of France without seeing very much of it. 

Otherwise get a map that shows the scenic roads (such as Michelin edged in green) and plan your route based on these roads and enjoy France to the full. If your map does not show scenic roads then throw it away and get one that does

The Michelin red roads may be full of heavy goods avoiding tolls and the white may risk scraping the sides. The yellow are a good compromise and a delight 

Enjoy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Should have mentioned, lane discipline is MUCH better in France on dual carriageways and autoroutes, but the French do not seem to recognise what we are taught in the UK - that a single solid white line down the middle means no overtaking......

Just drive conservatively - particularly in villages where vehicles may have priority as they come in from your right - the "priorite a droit" still works in a manner which UK trained drivers cannot grasp quickly - so when in doubt give way!

We have found people waiting for us as we come out (nice feeling) even though they are 100 yards (sorry metres) plus away.......

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Baz

Care to have a little wager?

I bet you next month's pension that when you get back you will wonder why you were at all bovvered. :roll: 

'Nuff said? :wink: 

Dave


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Baz
> 
> Care to have a little wager?
> 
> ...


I don't really need convincing - it's the other half!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If she's worried about narrow roads, wait until you have to drive the m/h onto the train in the tunnel. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bazzeruk said:


> I don't really need convincing - it's the other half!


I'm happy to win her next month's pension! :lol: :lol:

By lunchtime on the first morning she will be ordering you around just like she does in the UK - assuming she's similar to my navigator!! 8O :lol:

Why not decide on a few places you would like to visit, not too far from the Channel port, and ask experienced members to draw you up a route? That way Mrs Baz need have no worries about the unexpected - 'cos there won't be any! :roll:

Dave


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> If she's worried about narrow roads, wait until you have to drive the m/h onto the train in the tunnel. :wink:
> 
> tony


She will probably be asleep!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pad*



Penquin said:


> Should have mentioned, lane discipline is MUCH better in France on dual carriageways and autoroutes, but the French do not seem to recognise what we are taught in the UK - that a single solid white line down the middle means no overtaking......
> 
> Just drive conservatively - particularly in villages where vehicles may have priority as they come in from your right - the "priorite a droit" still works in a manner which UK trained drivers cannot grasp quickly - so when in doubt give way!
> 
> ...


Priorite a Droite

It means if you a driving along a main road and someone wants to join from the right, they can do it is oddly their right of way. The drivers joining from the right do not have to stop, give way or look (many do look).


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

France is a very big country with roads of all types, just the same as we have in the UK.

If you are OK in the UK, you will be OK in France, plus you have the advantage of driving from the side nearest the kerb!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: pad*



teemyob said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > Should have mentioned, lane discipline is MUCH better in France on dual carriageways and autoroutes, but the French do not seem to recognise what we are taught in the UK - that a single solid white line down the middle means no overtaking......
> ...


Check out this site for the Vendee region - written by the French with the correct road signs in it and their explanation

http://www.vendee-guide.co.uk/priority-a-droite.htm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: pad*



Penquin said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Penquin said:
> ...


That is where I got the other sign from!

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Another useful summary page about the key features for driving in France is;

http://wikitravel.org/en/Driving_in_France

it's reference to Priorite a droite is clear about how confusing it is!

It also has probably the most important explanation of signs that may differ or be of prime importance.

Happy reading

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

GO
just don't rely always on tom tom
use your common sense as well


Its great
if big tractors and lorries can get through so can we
just ake your time


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Make sure you join France Passion - lots of free overnight stops in amazing places - just go and enjoy, absolutely nothing tp be worried about.

PS Buy your breathalyser kit and make sure you have a warning triangle.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our first trip to France was 17 years ago to a mobile home.
After that I towed a caravan in France for 10 years.
Last six have been with the motorhome.
In fact I have just booked tunnel crossing for july.
This will be our third return trip on tunnel all free, courtesy of Tesco.

Just remember to drive on the right and after a couple of roundabouts you will be fine.
I personally would advise evening tunnel crossing, stay at Cite europe overnight and start fresh in teh morning. Don`t rush and if you reach a determined destination well done.
We set off for the Italian Lakes two years ago ended up in Pisa and Florence.
Last year set off for Switzerland and ended up in the Dordogne.
Just check weather prior to departure, head for the sunny bit.
. Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

ceejayt said:


> ................... make sure you have a warning triangle.


I believe 2 triangles are required plus a whole list of other stuff.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Two triangles are required for Spain, one is OK for France + high vis vests accessible without leaving the vehicle and spare bulbs.

The Guides has more info;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-69031-legal-requirements-abroad.html

Enjoy, that section was put togther by Cronkle

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You'll need a ladder to remove the French hanging baskets from your roof :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd suggest heading towards Normandy taking the roads as close to the Coast as possible.

The first time we went to France in a MH we meandered along the Northern coast calling at Equihen Plage, Fort Mahon Plage, Veules-les-Roses, Honfleur, Luc sur Mer, Grandcamp Maisy and then moved inland to Beuvron-en-Auge and on to Etretat, Le Treport, Le Touquet and then Wissant for the final night.

Last year we aimed for La Rochelle but we were sidetracked by all the other places we drove through and for the second year in a row we found places we'd never considered and never heard of before - but everywhere had something worthwhile to see and do.

We've used Eurotunnel for many years and we've found it quicker, easier and less stressful for the dog.

Dog walking was no problem, he likes a few good runs each day, we always found somewhere for him to run off the lead without annoying anyone and both of us, and he, were ready for a good nights sleep after all the walking we did.

Beaches are usually a no-no during the Summer – but it doesn't stop the Locals using them!

It was a two week holiday and we took our time to see as much of the 'real' France as we could rather than bombing hell for leather down the main roads.

Not once did we have a problem negotiating any of the towns and villages we passed through and parking was also never a problem.

France loves Mhs, it's a pleasure to visit – and we're off again in a fortnight for three weeks.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Just come over and enjoy it!

In the main the roads are better and quieter than back in the UK.

Yep, some towns have narrow streets, but work on the basis that if there are shops and bars down the street then those premises need deliveries and if those big delivery vehicles can get down them so can you, unless you have a BIG, 6 wheeler.
Oh, there are some streets that are impassable in a bigger vehicle but they are very well sign posted and there is always an alternative route that you can't miss as long as you read the road signs.
The only thing that might catch you out will be in the bigger towns that have under passes at busy junctions with height restrictions, but then again they are well sign posted and there is always an alternative route on the approach for taller vehicles. Generally just keep to the right. Just watch for the road signs and you won't go wrong.

Basically, driving your camper in France will be trouble free and after the first 4 or 5 km you'll wonder what all the fuss was about.

Come and enjoy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

If you wear glasses make sure you have a spareset with you in France - a legal requirement. Otherwise bring some euros and just go where the mood takes you (I'd personally avoid large cities) and have a great time!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your heading down to Normandy and use a sat nav, chances are you might start using Lat and Long co-ordinates for sites, Aires etc.

Get to grips with this before you go. I didnt and on our first trip abroad I put in the Co-ordinates to Pegasus Bridge WW11 Site in Normandy from Calais and ended up 40 miles east of the bridge. The Meridian line is close there and I got the east and west or - and + on the longditude (or is it latitude?) the wrong way round so it wasnt obvious until we were almost at our destination.

Good job I wasnt in charge of the invasion back in 1944 or we would have probably lost the war.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Beware the increasing number of 30kph zones in towns and villages,
especially the ones with the traffic calming measures (speed humps to you and me), exceed the speed limit over one of those at your peril, unless you want the boss to be wearing all your plates and cutlery etc, in her lap, I speak from experience :roll: 

Have a great trip, you'l both be wanting more when you get back. 

Pete.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

loddy said:


> You'll need a ladder to remove the French hanging baskets from your roof :lol:


Spoken in jest Loddy, but we "encountered" one hanging from a lamp post as we parked on the street somewhere in Normandy.

Fortunately I was only going forward at walking pace, but the Luton launched this bloody great bowl of brightly coloured weeds which landed with a crash in front of us . . . . narrowly missing a French car.

Needless to say we quickly remembered an urgent previous appointment in the next town!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > You'll need a ladder to remove the French hanging baskets from your roof :lol:
> ...


I have done it also that's why I mentioned it

Loddy


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

MrsW said:


> If you wear glasses make sure you have a spareset with you in France - a legal requirement. Otherwise bring some euros and just go where the mood takes you (I'd personally avoid large cities) and have a great time!


Unless I'm much mistaken and the rules have changed recently, you only need to carry a "spare pair of glasses" if you normally wear contact lenses. :wink:


----------

